# Need help with this drawing



## woffler (Apr 22, 2022)

I am trying to determine the width of the part in the center ,there is no dimension given and i am sure there is away to determine this but i do not know it .
 There is  also no radius given for the corners of it .


----------



## Charles Lamont (Apr 22, 2022)

The width of the waisted portion cannot be determined from that drawing.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Apr 22, 2022)

I agree with Charles, you aren't given that information on the drawing.

Maybe the width and the radii aren't critical?  Should tell you that somewhere though if that's the case.

Is there anything on the rest of the drawings that would suggest that this dimension is critical?


----------



## danallen (Apr 22, 2022)

My 2 cents is it is a non critical dimension. If you compare it to the 2" dimension on the left side it is a little less - about 1 7/8" and the radii are whatever you feel like making them.


----------



## woffler (Apr 22, 2022)

I believe  all of you are correct it seems to be a non critical dimension ,i can not see anything  in the supplied plans or writings to account for it .
I wound up setting the sides in .625 and used a .25 radius in the corners ,i just went for what looks symmetrical.

I would like to thank everyone for there responses ,i was beginning to think i was having a senior moment there for a while !


----------



## SmithDoor (Apr 23, 2022)

woffler said:


> I am trying to determine the width of the part in the center ,there is no dimension given and i am sure there is away to determine this but i do not know it .
> There is  also no radius given for the corners of it .


It looks like .25 (CrankcaseRear).
It is not best drawing but CAD drawings some forget to make clear.

You print drawing and use scale. I had do on some drawings in past.

Dave


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks like I went with 0.938" out from Ctr with a 3/16" internal radius


----------



## grahamgollar (Apr 23, 2022)

Do the dimensions of the adjacent component(s) give any clues? I was always taught never to lift dimensions from printed drawings.

Graham


----------



## elcid (Apr 23, 2022)

Just an idea, try enlarging the drawing on your screen, check the other measurement are right then you'll get the size you want, enlarged by 203% gives 1.875


----------



## woffler (Apr 23, 2022)

Thanks all, I figured someone had built this Hoglet engine on here before ,this is my first foray into internal combustion engine built a few steam engines and air plane stuff.
I saw this on you tube and it looked like a lot of fun to build this summer, I have the cranks done and am just starting the crankcase .

I am going to change the cad model i drew to reflect the change to the offsets thanks all.


----------

